# Ein Bild zwei Links



## Freak_the_Flat (21. Dezember 2001)

wie setzt man zwei links in ein bild!! 
habe jez für meine neue homepage ein geiles logo gemacht!
und will nun mein page in zwei sections teilen eine für's skaten und eine für's snowboarden!!
das logo ist "Skate & Snow" (das ist eine jpeg-datei), und wie stelle ich es jez an dass, skate ein link ist der auf die skate-section führt und snow ein link für die snowboard-section????



mfg Freak


----------



## Dunsti (21. Dezember 2001)

das geht mit Imagemaps. Damit gibst Du in dem Bild Bereiche an, die dann den jeweiligen Link enthalten.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=8558


Dunsti


----------



## Freak_the_Flat (22. Dezember 2001)

yeah danke genau das habe ich gesucht!
nochmals vielen dank!!!



mfg Freak


----------

